# Vehicle and Furniture Upholstery Business



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

My wife has been a stay at home mum during the kids early years and we've been fortunate that we could cut our cloth accordingly and survive on one wage. Now our second child will start school in September so it's time for her to go back to work. She is great at sewing and upholstery and she has been thinking about doing it full time - well when the kids are at school. We have a workshop that she can work from and she wants to do a mix of furniture and car work.

So my question is there enough work out there or requirement for such a service. Again we are fortunate enough to survive off my wage, she's targeting £150 per week profit.

Thoughts, advice and criticism welcome.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

There's always room for good upholsterers.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Motorbike seats I'd look in to


----------



## Smanderson117 (Jan 19, 2015)

Look into working with leather, incredible money to be made for good quality work done


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

As some one else mentioned, there is always space for good upholsterers. Iv contacted 2 companies so far to get my aniline leather sofas sorted both have been a let down so far and not bothered to get back to me despite initial contact.


----------



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks very much guys, I know she will be pleased to hear this.


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

I think she will be surprised at how much profit she can clear. Can I suggest you ring a local upholstery company and ask for a ballpark figure on the cost to recover an armchair 😉

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

The aim is to clear £150 a week and anything more is a bonus really. We both know that it won't make her a millionaire but she's wanting to do her own thing.


----------

